# Just had to share -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure how many know, but I just got into goats a few months ago - Ok, 2 months almost exactly. And boy, did I jump in head first!

I went from 2 dogs to 14 animals and babies due in late winter early spring~ HAHA!

Anyway, to the point~ I had the most awesome experience tonight and I just wanted to share before starting homework. 

I was feeling a little down when I got home, so I decided to go play with my goats. I decided that I was going to take my goats to the other pen and let them investigate while I gave the llamas lots of attention and extra food without fighting the 2 big goats that I have being bred up here (my friends - 1 is a nubian the other a alpine X - and needless to say I will NEVER own large goats) Anyway, the only way that I could take them to the other pen was to lock the dogs inside and have them come out of the pen that they were in, around the barn, up the driveway, and into the other pen. So I said what the heck - lets try it!

I had 10 goats following me with a bucket in my hand - I am a true goat herder now!!! LOL!

Ok, and so I realized that my 11th goat did not follow me. I got all 10 of the others in the pen and as I started to leave to lock the gate, here comes Chloe my prego pygmy that has shrunken head syndrome and peg legs cause she is SOOOO fat! She comes trotting up behind me. So I let her come back with me to the barn. Mind you, this goat 1 month ago when I got her would not even let me look at her.

I got back to the barn to find my 11th goat standing in the doorway, with a look like I am going out there! Last time I got taken to a strange place, horns banded, and bred by some crazy little try colored thing.... NO WAY!

I fed the llamas, played with them a bit, all the while the barn doors were open and the 2 goats and 2 llamas could have taken off out of that pen, but didn't. I set up feed for everyone for the night, then decided it was time to bring the others back for their hay and bed time.

As I went to go get the other 10 goats, both my [ygmies followed me AND THE KITTEN! I was hilarious! So I let all the goats out, and I had 11 goats and a kitten following me back into the barn. It was so cute and made me so happy.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

cute story!! I am glad that your critters made your day!!! They are therapy that's for sure.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

isn't that so special! I love it when they do that. I have a couple who after I let them out to eat all the yummy leaves and acorns still run back in and maa and look up at me like "ok you gonna pet me now?"

And it is even extra special when they were so scared before.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The two that were following me everywhere we the abuse cases that I took in the end of September. I worked on getting those 3 pygmies for over a month. They were aweful when I got them. 

Oh and I took pics of mullet head-Joe Dirt tonight. Hopefully I will have pics within the next couple days.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh that is so special! I totaly understand - I am still working on trust issues with Flicka but we have made GREAT strides in the department!


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

That is such a sweet story.....keep working with little miss spooky-butt and she'll come around. We bought a doe at a flea market a few years ago and spent the first 18 months not being able to touch her without tricking her into getting caught. (She hadn't been abused or anything, just hadn't been messed with.) Nowadays, she follows me around and paws at my leg - she'll only stop pawing when I sit down on the ground and pet her. Standing up petting her or sitting on something petting her doesn't count - she wants my fanny ON THE GROUND thank you very much, because then she can come up and look directly into my eyes and give kisses. I'll have to find a pic of her to post....back in a minute!


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

*I'm back!*

Told you it would only take a minute......this is Half-Pint Acres Mighty Aphrodite, aka 'Ditie', aka my hippopotagoat....she's a bit full-figured :wink:
And here is her daughter, Deb P's Magdalene, born in March of this year, if memory serves....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute! I wasn't able to get pics of her taken last night, but I did get a few of Joe Dirt, so hopefully hubby will email them to me soon so that you all can see him. He is hilarious.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

isn't this what it's all about........the 'work' part, mucking, going out in bad weather, worrying, $$........it's all worth it just to have a few moments like you had last night. good for you. and pull that memory and feeling up the next time you feel discouraged. good medicine, for sure.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that IS a sweet experience Kelebek! They sure know how to steal our hearts and give doses of good goatie medicine don't they? Payback for the frusteration when they are being a pain.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Even though it is tough at times we still do for them..and it is especially rewarding when they return the affection. Wether it be by following you around or just coming up to see what you have for them..they know that you love them. One of my favorite things to do after a very trying day at work is to let them out and just sit in the middle of the yard..they all come by one by one and either nuzzle my hair or lay in my lap...even Bootsie..who hasn't fit in my lap in quite a few years. It is such a special feeling.


----------

